# Soap... To wrap or not to wrap??



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

So, recently I have seen other soap makers at events who do not have their soap wrapped or labeled. They just had their unpackaged soap set out in containers (jars, buckets, bowls, and baskets) with a little sign/label in front of the container which showed what kind of soap it was. I actually thought it looked cute. Very rustic with homemade charm. But, I don't know if I could let go of individual product descriptions on my soaps. (I know I do probably have entirely too much info on my labels.) So...what think you?? To wrap or not to wrap??


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have had some naked soaps at times. They tend to attract moisture from the air and get slimy if it is humid at all. Now, if all you do is a cigar band or something, well, then that would probably already be happening. I love my shrink wrap for just that reason. Now, if the soaps are always in a climate controlled atmosphere (like a shop) that's less of an issue. One of my wholesale accounts gets her soaps naked, with a hang tag, and she attaches that with a bit of twine. No issues, but those soaps are always indoors.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I don't wrap for my colonial reenactments. I just don't think it is authentic looking to wrap. I'm going for very rustic. No trouble with them getting slimy or anything. I just put out a sign telling what they are. I hand mill 100% olive oil castille, so it is easier to disclose ingredients. I add decorative touches to suggest the fragrances - flower petals, oats, etc. It is interesting the power of suggestion people will think they smell what they see even if that isn't quite what it is, lol. I've seen mass produced soaps at the health food store unwrapped. I think there are little cards there with the info you can take. I package in paper lunch sacks, less than a penny a piece at Sam's.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Most folks do not want to handle soap with their hands. They want to see and smell but not have the residue. 
And to me an unwrapped bar means whole sale, cheaper. I do not want to sell cheaper.
Tam


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I haven't had that trouble. Everybody that walks up has to handle every bar on the table, lol.


----------



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks ladies. Yes, I have had the wet slimy feeling on my soap from humidity. My "packaging" has just been my label (which is printed on a business card) tied on with some twine. I have always thought of shrink wrap and almost bought some but, like said here, everyone picks up the soap and smells them one by one. I've always been afraid you couldn't smell them through the shrink wrap. I do like the unwrapped look. It really gives that handcrafted look you know? I have really been wanting to get into being a vendor at reenactments. I love that sort of thing and think the homemade old-fashioned soap goes well with it. I haven't done as well at Trade Days and such. I'm thinking reenactment festival and farmers markets. Unwrapped soap would work well for these too. Huuuhhh...decisions, decisions. :/


----------



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

Angie- How do you find the reenactment festivals? Do you do them often?


----------



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

Another question. (I know, 3 posts in a row. :/ ) I'm laying here in bed and my mind is running non-stop! As I go back and forth on whether or not to wrap and label... I'm wondering what info do you all put on your labels? On the front of my current label is- Goat Soap, my farm logo, weight, ingredients, web address. On the back is a short description of the benefits of goat milk soap as well as a warning label about skin sensitivity. Too much?? I just feel like people want to see everything that is in the soap and everything about the soap when they pick it up and look at it. No?? Am I complicating things too much?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I use the shrinkwrap from National Shrinkwrap that is permeable and designed for soap, and you can smell through it. It does protect the soap from humidity and my labels (a cigar band underneath the shrinkwrap) hold up wonderfully. Before I started shrinkwrapping, I was having to re-do labels after a month or two of schlepping them back and forth to the farmer's market. As for what's on my label: on the front is our logo and the words "Handmade Goat Milk Soap," on top is the scent, and on the back is a listing of ingredients, the weight, and our contact info/website. That's it.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

JN said:


> Angie- How do you find the reenactment festivals? Do you do them often?


I do two reenactments a year. That's all I can handle. I'll be honest, reenacting is not a cheap hobby. If you do it as a business venture, there is a capital investment of tent and clothing. We are primarily demonstrators who sell soap to offset costs of reenacting. As demonstrators we do not have to pay for space, but we are limited as to the amount of sales allowed without needing to pay a fee. My soap sales have gone well at these events. I took 200 bars to each event and sold them all. Last event I sold out the first day, so I need to take double. There are other soapers there too, and I hear they do very well too. I think taking the goats gives us an edge as they attract a crowd. At this point I don't have inventory to store. I don't have time at this point in my life to make soaping a bigger venture than this. Finding events is pretty easy - I just googled reenactment and Indiana. There are different time frames and different levels of authenticity. I do colonial and try to be pretty strict. I hand sew our clothing. My soap would be astronomical, if I figured that into my cost of doing business! Ren-faire's are usually more relaxed. We used to go to one near Tyler when we lived in Texas.


----------



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

Great info. Thanks y'all!


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm lost, what is reenactment? Is that like midevil stuff? Would be fun to have the goats along..


----------



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

Reenactment festivals can be medieval, pioneer, colonial...anything from the past.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Colonial reenacting...


----------

